# bar tv licence



## mickles (Jun 17, 2010)

can anyone tell if the rumour's are true about a new law that bars showing tv programmes whether Spanish or English will soon require a licence to do so. not sure where it started but rumours are always riff over here.
thanks 
mick


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mickles said:


> can anyone tell if the rumour's are true about a new law that bars showing tv programmes whether Spanish or English will soon require a licence to do so. not sure where it started but rumours are always riff over here.
> thanks
> mick


Not heard that one - can't see why they would introduce a new licence. No one would gain.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Currently, if you own a commercial premises then, if you subscribe to Gol TV on TDT, or Canal+ (Spains satellite service), then you should use their commercial subscription and not a domestic subscription.

Just like in the UK where commercial premises require a commercial Sky or BT subscription.

But not heard anything about a "general" tv licence for commercial places in Spain...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mickles said:


> can anyone tell if the rumour's are true about a new law that bars showing tv programmes whether Spanish or English will soon require a licence to do so. not sure where it started but rumours are always riff over here.
> thanks
> mick


I don't think that's a new law.
20 years ago our local in Madrid had a fight with SGAE Sociedad General de autores y Editores) who fined the bar for not having a licence. All public places with tvs and radios are supposed to have a licence (Hairdresser's, bars, waiting rooms...) and from time to time inspectors go round and check.
I _think_ this is the relevant link
Escoge tu licencia | SGAE


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ...All public places with tvs and radios are supposed to have a licence (Hairdresser's, bars, waiting rooms...) and from time to time inspectors go round and check.
> ...


Yes I remember them introducing this a couple of years ago. A hair dresser switches on a radio in the background and they can get prosecuted for not having a license!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chopera said:


> Yes I remember them introducing this a couple of years ago. A hair dresser switches on a radio in the background and they can get prosecuted for not having a license!


So that's the same as in UK then?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> Yes I remember them introducing this a couple of years ago. A hair dresser switches on a radio in the background and they can get prosecuted for not having a license!


It's been there for a long time.
The last "story" to come to light, which probably coincides with the last drive by SGAE, was indeed fairly recently and featured a hairdresser


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's been there for a long time.
> The last "story" to come to light, which probably coincides with the last drive by SGAE, was indeed fairly recently and featured a hairdresser


OK - I must have caught the "uproar" and assumed it was a new law


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> So that's the same as in UK then?


I believe so


----------



## mickles (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks for all your reply's. just another rumour then.
thanks


----------

